# South East Spillway Information



## davewolfs (Dec 27, 2006)

Hey folks,

It has come to my attention that spillways are a good spot to fish.

That being said, when is it a good time to fish the spillways?

The ones that I "think" I should be interested in are S155, S44, S41 and S40.

Here is a link that says the status of the stillway, perhaps someone could be kind enough to let me know what the heck it means 

http://www.sfwmd.gov/org/omd/ops/rt/west_palm_beach.html

Thanks!


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

if you want snook then s155 is THE place to be....when the locks are open everyone and thier brother is down there killing them....august 29 - sept 3 you will catch all oversize has happened for the last 8 years ive been fishing there  (its right across the street from the ihop on dixie hwy... if you start at forest hill go south till you see the ihop there is a light before the ihop youll make your first left after that light and park on the right side of the road)

the other ones are good also i think its either s40 or s41 is on prosperity and northlake...go there when the locks are open with some live shrimp and youll catch snook ****during the day**** at night youll catch a load of eels haha....that spillway also holds some small tarpon like 2-5lbs

if you want to cruise up to stuart theres one called Lox and that place is great for snook (go north on i-95 to the stuart/indiantown exit make a left right after you get off go over the bridge and make your first right and follow the road and youll run right into it) also if you go 1 exit passed the stuart exit which is palm city get off and go straight till you come to a round about (like 5 miles) make a left and the first bridge you come to make a left right before it and theres the parking for that spillway

all of those spillways are excellent as long as the locks are open.....LOX and the lake worth spillway (s155) are the 2 best spillways within 100 miles north and south  for snook


----------



## repair5343 (Jul 8, 2001)

Go to www.boatlessfisherman.com someone there can answer your questions its a South Florida web site for guys with no boats.
With lots of knowledge.


----------



## davewolfs (Dec 27, 2006)

repair5343 said:


> Go to www.boatlessfisherman.com someone there can answer your questions its a South Florida web site for guys with no boats.
> With lots of knowledge.


I appreciate the kind gesture, but that website is an advertising POS. You sure that is the right one?


----------



## tld (Oct 15, 2004)

davewolfs said:


> I appreciate the kind gesture, but that website is an advertising POS. You sure that is the right one?


Actually, I think he meant this site....

http://www.boatlessfishing.com/

:fishing:


----------



## kooler (Nov 2, 2006)

tld said:


> Actually, I think he meant this site....
> 
> http://www.boatlessfishing.com/
> 
> :fishing:


oh man now i have to keep up with another fishing forum like the three i already have to keep up with isn't enough. i checked out the link, looks like i have another one to keep up with. thanks for the link. i guess if you aint fishin then your wishen


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

kooler said:


> oh man now i have to keep up with another fishing forum like the three i already have to keep up with isn't enough.


Only 3 huh? You never stop learning to fish so eat up as much info as you can but remember to give something back even if its a skunk report.


----------

